# TiVO Stream to iPAD only over 5Ghz network



## rfischman (Sep 27, 2004)

I've got a 3rd generation iPad and an iPhone 5. IN both cases, I can download content using tivo stream when my devices are connected on the 5Ghz wireless network. They seem to stream content just fine on either network though..

Any ideas?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

What is the question? You cant Download on 2.4?


----------



## Coffee (Feb 15, 2013)

If you have a stream and your TiVo is connected to your router wirelessly, you're almost guaranteed to have problems. If you don't have problems, there's no need to worry about it.

The wireless isn't quite as much of a problem when it's streaming from your router to an iDevice because the stream compresses the information into something much more wireless-friendly.


----------

